# Canon’s New DP-V3120 4K Reference Display Delivers Unprecedented HDR Capabilities



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 5, 2019)

> MELVILLE, NY, September 5, 2019 – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the launch of the DP-V3120, a new 31-inch professional 4K reference display that possesses an industry-leading* edge-to-edge luminance of up to 2,000 cd/m2 and a black level of 0.001 cd/m2. This combination creates a contrast ratio of an astounding 2000000:1**. When combined with the benefits of Canon’s award-winning HDR Toolkit, this display delivers a powerful combination of features and utilities for high-end HDR and 4K production workflows.
> *Preorder the Canon DP-V3120 31″ 4K HDR Reference Display*
> 
> “HDR content is the latest frontier in creating television and movies that more closely resemble the look and feel of the world around us,” said Kazuto Ogawa, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “With the new DP-V3120 4K Reference Display, Canon is equipping postproduction houses with the high brightness, rich black levels and...



Continue reading...


----------



## cayenne (Sep 5, 2019)

WoW!! $40K for this new monitor!!!

Hmm....wonder how this compares to the new Apple high end monitor that comes at $5K - $6K?

Cursory glance seems, that the Canon is 4K while the Apple is 6K.

The Canon seems about double brightness and contrast (if I'm reading it right).....

But, could someone that knows and uses these really HIGH end monitors give an educated comparison?

I'd be really curious to know what this $40K monitor has over the $6K monitor that makes it that much more valuable...?


cayenne


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 5, 2019)

cayenne said:


> WoW!! $40K for this new monitor!!!
> 
> Hmm....wonder how this compares to the new Apple high end monitor that comes at $5K - $6K?
> 
> ...


Don't worry. Just wait for black friday.


----------



## flip314 (Sep 5, 2019)

When your displays have more DR than your camera sensors 

(just kidding)


----------



## miketcool (Sep 5, 2019)

cayenne said:


> I'd be really curious to know what this $40K monitor has over the $6K monitor that makes it that much more valuable...?



Industry reference monitors are designed for a host of things that the Apple Display is not. Think of the Canon monitor as a precision scientific instrument vs the Apple monitor as a high end professional tool. The Canon monitor will adjust itself to an optimal temperature so that every time you turn it on and run it for 16-18 hours in an editing bay, it will give you the same exact colors without any shift for decades.

Dolby Vision theater projectors use a dual laser projector with a contrast ratio of 100000000:1. There are new cinema projectors capable of the standard in the Canon reference monitor. The ability to color grade with additional greyscale and contrast is what makes this monitor worth it with that singular ability alone.

$40k is a drop in the bucket for a post editor. This doesn’t mean every work station will have this unit, but it does mean that your workflow is capable of grading color for the latest cinema projection technology.


----------



## 20Dave (Sep 5, 2019)

miketcool said:


> Industry reference monitors are designed for a host of things that the Apple Display is not. Think of the Canon monitor as a precision scientific instrument vs the Apple monitor as a high end professional tool. The Canon monitor will adjust itself to an optimal temperature so that every time you turn it on and run it for 16-18 hours in an editing bay, it will give you the same exact colors without any shift for decades.
> 
> Dolby Vision theater projectors use a dual laser projector with a contrast ratio of 100000000:1. There are new cinema projectors capable of the standard in the Canon reference monitor. The ability to color grade with additional greyscale and contrast is what makes this monitor worth it with that singular ability alone.
> 
> $40k is a drop in the bucket for a post editor. This doesn’t mean every work station will have this unit, but it does mean that your workflow is capable of grading color for the latest cinema projection technology.



So you're saying that this might be overkill for editing my cat photos?


----------



## Doug7131 (Sep 5, 2019)

miketcool said:


> Dolby Vision theater projectors use a dual laser projector with a contrast ratio of 100000000:1. There are new cinema projectors capable of the standard in the Canon reference monitor. The ability to color grade with additional greyscale and contrast is what makes this monitor worth it with that singular ability alone.


Cinema projectors dont even come close to that sort of contrast ratio. The best ones manage around 2500:1


----------



## Saitir (Sep 6, 2019)

There are also things like the SDI connectors that the Apple display doesn't have that is pretty standard in actual professional workflows. 
This has four in, four out compared to display port and some USB.


----------



## David the street guy (Sep 6, 2019)

Yeah… But I heard that this monitor can't even film 4K without cropping: Canon is *******, I'm switching to Sony!


----------



## miketcool (Sep 6, 2019)

Doug7131 said:


> Cinema projectors dont even come close to that sort of contrast ratio. The best ones manage around 2500:1



Not true, the next generation of laser Cinema projectors are capable of 6000:1 ratios and up like the Dolby certified setups from Christie. I should clarify, as video wall technology is finally catching up with projectors in terms of scalability, that walls produce images between 1 million and 2 million to 1 ratios. There are large format displays used in everything from high-end home cinema to commercial displays. If you want to color a film once, and meet the highest end output along with future proofing it's look for the next 5-6 years, you need a high-end display.


----------



## Quirkz (Sep 6, 2019)

Funny thing was how everyone was criticizing the price of the apple monitor when it was announced - not realizing that there’s a whole class of professional monitors where the new apple was at the low end.


----------



## LDS (Sep 6, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Hmm....wonder how this compares to the new Apple high end monitor that comes at $5K - $6K?



Adding to what has been said already, these monitors can work stand-alone. You get multiple inputs from multiple sources, and can switch and compare them without using a PC (although it can even be controlled from a remote system via an Ethernet connection), and have built-in tools for different tasks. It can apply LUTs to display RAW feeds. Moreover, they can display camera information transmitted over the SDI interfaces. That make them useful not only for editing, but while recording or broadcasting as well.

They could not be stylish like the Apple designs, but are built to be transported and used on-site.

What it lacks, anyway, and will doom Canon, is a $999 desk stand.


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 6, 2019)

Does it display 24p 4K?


----------



## Doug7131 (Sep 6, 2019)

miketcool said:


> Not true, the next generation of laser Cinema projectors are capable of 6000:1 ratios and up like the Dolby certified setups from Christie. I should clarify, as video wall technology is finally catching up with projectors in terms of scalability, that walls produce images between 1 million and 2 million to 1 ratios. There are large format displays used in everything from high-end home cinema to commercial displays. If you want to color a film once, and meet the highest end output along with future proofing it's look for the next 5-6 years, you need a high-end display.


Fair enough tbh I just took that number from the current barco projectors. In terms of video walls im not sure we will be seeing them in cinemas very soon. They are still far too expensive and even the high end systems from companies like barco and roe still have reliability problems. Modern laser projectors are pretty bullet proof. Just to clarify I'm not disputing the need for monitors like these.


----------



## dolina (Sep 6, 2019)

miketcool said:


> Industry reference monitors are designed for a host of things that the Apple Display is not. Think of the Canon monitor as a precision scientific instrument vs the Apple monitor as a high end professional tool. The Canon monitor will adjust itself to an optimal temperature so that every time you turn it on and run it for 16-18 hours in an editing bay, it will give you the same exact colors without any shift for decades.
> 
> Dolby Vision theater projectors use a dual laser projector with a contrast ratio of 100000000:1. There are new cinema projectors capable of the standard in the Canon reference monitor. The ability to color grade with additional greyscale and contrast is what makes this monitor worth it with that singular ability alone.
> 
> $40k is a drop in the bucket for a post editor. This doesn’t mean every work station will have this unit, but it does mean that your workflow is capable of grading color for the latest cinema projection technology.


Did you do an apple to apple comparison between the Apple and Canon displays actual tech specs?


----------



## gmon750 (Sep 6, 2019)

I find it hilarious that people are defending $40K for a monitor, and shrugging off Apple’s 6K monitor which is clearly meant to compete in this space.

And of course, still focusing on the $999 stand. It just goes to show the hatred for anything Apple, even when true value stares them right in the face.

Ooh... but this $40K monitor has extra connectors! 

Yeah..that alone is with the extra $34K. A much better deal than the $999 stand. *rolls eyes*


----------



## flip314 (Sep 6, 2019)

I once bought a monitor stand for $999. It came with a free monitor.


----------



## LDS (Sep 6, 2019)

gmon750 said:


> Apple’s 6K monitor which is clearly meant to compete in this space.



Apple monitor can be good for editing once you have recorded and downloaded the files.. For everything else, it does not have the required features and can't compete in this space.

Do you believe worshiping everything Apple does regardless of the actual features is different than hating it just for the same reason? The very fact Apple can think to sell a $999 stand says a lot.... is the Canon monitor too expensive as well? Maybe, it's nothing something you'll sell millions.


----------



## HarryFilm (Sep 7, 2019)

cayenne said:


> WoW!! $40K for this new monitor!!!
> 
> Hmm....wonder how this compares to the new Apple high end monitor that comes at $5K - $6K?
> 
> ...




We have four of the older Canon OLED models which have absolutely rock solid 10-bit HDR colour stability. What you see is what you get from the camera itself. If you shoot FULL RAW 10 bits per channel at up to 60 fps then this display is for you when you are doing your colour grading and final mastering. It is TRULY A STUNNING DISPLAY to see! If you are a HIGH END digital video editing, post production, animation and/or mastering house THIS and its Sony equivalent are the ones to get! The colours DO NOT DRIFT over time and you only have to do a colour correction/camera card synchronization/calibration maybe once a week! Contrast Ratio and dynamic range is WAY BEYOND what you get in any other type of monitor even the Eizos and they are fully Rec.2020 compliant.

They originally cost us $34,000 EACH so that's like $136,000 for a full 4-monitor production system!

.... HOWEVER .... 

if you can spare a little extra time with your SpyderX Colour correction system, the below-described 27 inch UHDTV 4K display from Asus will more than enough handle ALL your editing, post production, animation, office and gaming needs in ONE single display at only $1000 U.S. (about 800 Euros). So for about $3000 you could have three of them for your editing/gaming pleasure!

DO REMEMBER to buy the 3rd party Colour Calibration system from SpyderX to ensure your camera, printer and display ALL MATCH perfectly. You need to do the 10 minutes or so colour calibration routine about every 3 to 5 days to ensure the display pixel values don't drift.









SpyderX: Our Best Monitor Calibration Tool Ever | Datacolor


SpyderX is the best monitor color calibration tool ever created by Datacolor. It's our fastest, most accurate and easiest to use screen calibrator ever.




spyderx.datacolor.com





SypderX Elite Colour Calibration for Professionals:








Shop: Buy SpyderX Screen Color Calibration Tool | Datacolor


Buy SpyderX Pro, ideal for serious photographers and designers or SpyderX Elite, made for expert and professional photographers and motion image makers.




spyderx.datacolor.com





This means when you pair the $370 SpyderX Elite colour calibration with THREE of the below monitors, you get 97% of the functionality of the $40000 Canon displays for 1/10th the price of just one of the Canons!

*Asus ROG Swift PG27AQ*

*This 4K IPS display is one of the very best 4K monitors *
*Specifications*

Screen size: 27-inch
Resolution: 3840 x 2160
Refresh rate: 60Hz
Panel technology: IPS
Inputs: 1 x HDMI, 1 x DisplayPort
USB: 2 x USB 3.0
*Reasons to buy*

+G-Sync on a 4K IPS display!+10-bit colour accuracy

The ROG Swift PG27AQ has an IPS panel, 178-degree viewing angles, and also delivers G-Sync adaptive-sync technology, which reduces the screen tearing and micro-stutter that you often get in games.
G-Sync only goes up to 60Hz rather than the 144Hz seen on other non-4K displays, but it still looks great in games, with extremely fluid animation and minimal ghosting, thanks to a 4ms response time. The screen offers excellent contrast and good brightness, and it also uses a 10-bit panel for superb colour accuracy.
And like other ROG Swift displays, the on-screen menus are controlled with a small red joystick behind the monitor, letting you quickly flick through settings. If you're looking for a 4K monitor for both work and play, then this is among the very best on the market in 2019

.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 7, 2019)

flip314 said:


> When your displays have more DR than your camera sensors
> 
> (just kidding)


You are not kidding, you have a contrast ratio of 1:2000000 which is the same like 12 to the power of 20...21) ... resulting in 20...21 stops of dynamic range (bright sunlight to starlit scene) in ONE VIEW. They do it presumably with local dimming but for "nice" situations it will be fine.


----------



## mb66energy (Sep 7, 2019)

While being fascinated about all the great stuff for video and photo one question rises:
Where are movies like the 1974 Chinatown which provide gorgeous photography, top sound besides top acting and story? What does all the High DR, Surround/Atmos really help?
Maybe it is just simpler to achieve the same technical quality and there is no more drive to do top acting inside big stories?


----------



## cayenne (Sep 9, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> While being fascinated about all the great stuff for video and photo one question rises:
> Where are movies like the 1974 Chinatown which provide gorgeous photography, top sound besides top acting and story? What does all the High DR, Surround/Atmos really help?
> Maybe it is just simpler to achieve the same technical quality and there is no more drive to do top acting inside big stories?



Well, I think you nailed it there....with movies, more interested in big CGI effects, and hollywood doesn't want to take chances on 'new' movies, as they'd rather bet on supposed safe franchise films over and over.

Kinda how music today is just worse than previous years, even though the studio tech and magic are superior....sure they can auto tune everything, but yet, they seem to be more interested in a sexy artist, rather than someone that can actually write their own songs and play their own instruments.

LOL, look at most musicians of the 60s-70's before MTV hit....the classic big groups, they were some ugly mothers, but sure were talented.

OH well..I digress.


----------



## LDS (Sep 9, 2019)

mb66energy said:


> What does all the High DR, Surround/Atmos really help?



First of all, let's remember this is not just for the Hollywood movie industry. There are several other sectors that like improved imaging technology. I was at a Pre-Raphaelites exhibition a few days ago, and if I had to shoot a documentary about that I would like to avoid NTSC "glorious" colors and resolution (and PAL too). The broadcasting business has its increased needs too. That said, technical improvements are orthogonal to artistic ones. Anyway, as long as Canon & C. sell imagind devices and not directors, actors and scriptwriters, it can't help in the latter field. Once they will start to sell robotic/AI ones, everything will change...


----------



## melgross (Sep 9, 2019)

LDS said:


> Adding to what has been said already, these monitors can work stand-alone. You get multiple inputs from multiple sources, and can switch and compare them without using a PC (although it can even be controlled from a remote system via an Ethernet connection), and have built-in tools for different tasks. It can apply LUTs to display RAW feeds. Moreover, they can display camera information transmitted over the SDI interfaces. That make them useful not only for editing, but while recording or broadcasting as well.
> 
> They could not be stylish like the Apple designs, but are built to be transported and used on-site.
> 
> What it lacks, anyway, and will doom Canon, is a $999 desk stand.


Well, for the difference in price, those extra features are coming at a very high cost, considering that apples is also 6k, and ever so slightly larger. The only thing here that’s better is the 2,000 brightness.


----------



## LDS (Sep 10, 2019)

melgross said:


> those extra features are coming at a very high cost, considering that apples is also 6k



If you just look at the pixel count, sure. If you look at the workflow the two monitor enable, you can see the difference. The Apple monitor is a computer monitor - it's quite useless without a computer attached. The Canon does not need a computer and can process multiple input signals on the fly - so users can compare and adjust whatever they need and monitor *while* shooting or broadcasting. Think about broadcaster, who need to ensure a show look good enough on different receiving devices, from 4K HDR ones to older SD ones...

Did you look at the color space supported by both monitors?

About the price, why a 1DX costs $6000 or more, and not $1200 like an entry level FF? Same pixel count, or even lower, sometimes. Or why L lenses cost much more than their non-L counterparts? Why my 24/3.5 TS costs a lot more than the 24/2.8? The latter is faster!!! Why a video camera costs a lot more than a DSLR/ML with video capabilities?

Sure, you can always do an "Harry Film" and buy a consumer TV or PC monitor and hope to achieve the same result at a fraction of the price building some kind of Goldberg machine - you won't, while the system will be much more clumsier and unpredictable to work with.

Apple to oranges comparisons are useless. Apple is not interested in industry-specific devices, just like it doesn't make servers, you aren't going to compare the new MacPro with a Dell heavy duty server - and the latter can even cost more, even when it comes with just a Matrox G200 video card. Still you won't buy the latter unless you really need it. Specific systems for High Frequency Trading can be even crazier and more expensive, and will usually last a few months only. The gains usually offset any cost.


----------

